# Buscando Tema para proyecto universitario



## ELPROPIO (Jun 4, 2007)

Hola a todos estoy buscando algun tema para desarrollar para mi proyecto de grado como ingeniero electronico en la universidad. Me interesa bastante el area de las redes de computadores y la trasnmision de datos. Agradezco toda la ayuda que me puedan brindar


----------



## roenzaro (Jul 13, 2007)

Hola amigo, recuerda que el proyecto de grado no solo te mide los conocimientos adquiridos durante tu carrera sino tu capacidad de ingenio. Te sugiero algo barato y de tecnologia de punta. Prueba transmitir video atravez de la camara de un telefono celular. La tecnologia GSM y los nuevos modelos de telefonos te dan mucha ventaja. 
Recuerda que tu tesis no es un producto sino un proyecto de investigacion con una aplicacion especifica, en donde la investigacion te da como resultado la necesidad de una solucion a un problema especifico. En este caso un sistema de seguridad basado en esta tecnologia seria muy apropiado.

suerte


----------

